# Watercolour painting for beginners and those who want to learn new techniques



## billk20 (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi, I've been teaching art and design subjects to adults in the UK for 20 years and watercolour painting in particular for the last 7 years at the Highgate Literary and Scientific Institution in north London. 
I will be teaching a course of Zoom classes for HLSI on Monday afternoons starting in September, please check out their website for details. I taught 8 sessions in May and June and the participants seemed to enjoy them. Each individual works on images that they choose although I do send out watercolours in a variety of styles by many different artists to stimulate people if they feel uninspired. I demonstrate techniques to camera where appropriate. I aim to create a positive and encouraging atmosphere for beginners and those with some experience.
You can see my work at:*http://artworks-writings-mwkelly.blo...ercolours.html


----------



## sparse (Jul 30, 2020)

billk20 said:


> http://artworks-writings-mwkelly.blo...ercolours.html


Link doesn't work, but I'm very interested in learning from someone with skill - I'm fairly new to art in general and have a desire to punish myself by learning watercolor as my main.


----------



## billk20 (Jul 21, 2020)

*watercolours*

I am very sorry for the delay in replying, I thought I had sent a message but it appears that I didn't.
This link should work, if you want to see examples of my artworks:
http://artworks-writings-mwkelly.blogspot.com/p/watercolours.html

I will be delivering a free 30 minute Zoom taster session at 2.00pm on Tuesday 8th September for people who might like to sign up for the Autumn course at the Highgate Literary and Scientific Institution. If you go to their website there should be more information

best wishes

Martin


----------



## Jennstein (Aug 4, 2020)

Link is not working, I am so excited to check your website and your addition painting. I am lover of watercolor painting, How can I reach out?


----------

